# 2003 frontier airbag light stuck on



## mypayperview (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello new to the forum but have tryed several searchs but havent found nothing like the problem i have. 1st the truck hit a ditch and all air bags went including the belts i have replaced all bags and clock spring and the seat belts, But my light is on constantly it wont flash it wont blink i have tryed several of the methods seen here on the sight and still nothing I was wondering if my air bag computer is needing to be factory reset or can I do it. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you dave.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since the airbags were deployed, you will need to replace the air bag control unit, as well. It can't be reset after a crash.


----------



## mypayperview (Jan 30, 2011)

Well took it to the dealer to see if they could clear the airbag light as they said it was easy fix and it would cost 1/2 hour labor and there is no reason they couldnt clear it even if it was crashed, so thier fix was, I need a new battery and that should fix the problem and if the light dont go out, lmao they will clear it for free tommorow, so I bought new battery and the light is still on, it's going back to dealer. I will post if anything good comes of this.


----------



## jdp411 (Feb 4, 2011)

*SRS light stuck on...*

I have had several Nissans, and in most cases, the Airbag modules have to be replaced after they go off. They consider it a safety issue, and they want to be sure that it will go off next time it's needed, so they put a 1-time fuse in the SRS module, so once it goes off, it's toast.

Usually Nissan mounts the SRS module underneath the center console, (in the middle of the vehicle, where G's can be sensed most accurately), and it's usually attached really soundly to the frame/floor with some "protected" Torx bolts. You can sometimes find replacement modules on eBay, but if not, try one of your nearest auto recyclers... They're not usually too terribly expensive, depending how rare they are, and they're not that hard to change. Just make sure that you kill all of the power to the vehicle, by removing the negative battery terminal, and letting it sit for a good hour before swapping the module out. Not too difficult. Dealers charge a GRIP to do this, and anyone can do it if they try.


----------



## mypayperview (Jan 30, 2011)

Your right the dealer after 2 days of looking at it has come to the conclusion that the airbag ecm is bad, so that,s getting changed tommorow. As for the dealer i dont have nothing bad to say they looked at it for hours and only charged me a half hour labor, and they said after i install the module they will hook up for free and check it out. I hope this works. Also thank for the heads up on the battery unhook


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2 days?! I told you what was wrong in 5 minutes and didn't charge you anything! All they had to do was look in the FSM under diagnosis after collision and it would have told them you need to replace the control unti if the air bag was deployed.


----------



## mypayperview (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes you did but they swore it could be reset, I also had couple othert things fixed like the A/C that didnt take long they charged me 1/2 hr labor for messing with t and still after i replace the airbag comp will check it to be sure all is good. They must not have looked at the FSM tho because they tryed for long time ti get it working. Thank you for your help


----------



## Junior smurff (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there any way i can reset the ecm on my 2000 frontier??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should really start a new thread rather than tack onto an 8 year old thread of a differant topic. Not sure what you are trying to accomplish, but you can do it by clearing the codes with an OBD II scantool. Some say you can disconnect the battery for several hours.


----------

